# My Bengal Bubbas



## Belladonnakatz (Nov 2, 2007)

This lil girl is my keeper for show/breeding next year 









And a few of my other bubs x


----------



## DiamondDust (Nov 3, 2007)

Belladonnakatz said:


> This lil girl is my keeper for show/breeding next year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Donna i so want to come visit you with a large bag  xx


----------



## Belladonnakatz (Nov 2, 2007)

DiamondDust said:


> Donna i so want to come visit you with a large bag  xx


You are welcome to visit ...But no large bags allowed 
I have security on the porch doors


----------



## wencar (Nov 2, 2007)

they are lovely bless them


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

they're stunnig


----------



## DiamondDust (Nov 3, 2007)

Belladonnakatz said:


> You are welcome to visit ...But no large bags allowed
> I have security on the porch doors


Better save up LOTS of money and bring the cheque book with me when i do visit then x x


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

wow so stunning, do you have any with 'sarex prefix?


----------



## Belladonnakatz (Nov 2, 2007)

The Only one i have with Sarez prefix is Sarez Effie our Retired F2 girl 

But a few of my overs do have Sarez in their lines 
I like imported lines 

We did use to have a few Sarez girls but they are now retired


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

stunning cats


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

I've not seen bengals before, excellent markings


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

I can see this forum is gonna be bad for the hubbies wallet - your cats are stunning.


----------

